# UK car insurance for someone with US driving license?



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

During three previous visits of several months in the UK (2003, 2004, 2006-7) I purchased UK-registered cars and had no trouble getting insurance through the former Norwich-Union (now Aviva... yuk!).

In fact I didn't even have a UK bank account but paid on a foreign credit card.

I found it cheaper and easier to buy and resell a used car than renting one.

Now I'm planning another stay of up to 6 months and have found a car to buy online. But trying to get an online insurance quote is not proving easy. The online quote forms demand not only a UK driving license but also UK residency.

Have things changed?

I want to do my homework before I phone for arrangements and put my foot in my mouth!

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

DavidO said:


> During three previous visits of several months in the UK (2003, 2004, 2006-7) I purchased UK-registered cars and had no trouble getting insurance through the former Norwich-Union (now Aviva... yuk!).
> 
> In fact I didn't even have a UK bank account but paid on a foreign credit card.
> 
> ...


As you've found, online quotation makes a number of assumptions, and very few cater for non-standard risks like non-UK driving licence and non-UK residence. But some insurance companies are willing to cover non-residents driving on foreign licences, provided they own the car registered in UK, which is the case with you I believe.
Try phoning Aviva and Direct Line (another company that is prepared to cover your profile).
There are a couple of intermediaries specialising in this sector of the insurance market:
Camper Van Insurance and Motor Vehicle Insurance
https://www.hertsinsurance.com/walkabout.php

Remember car insurance has been rising steeply in UK, with nearly 40% increase on average in the last year.


----------



## mickthedig (Feb 22, 2010)

My wife drives on a US licence in the UK. She got insurance though Swinton. 
swinton.co.uk


----------



## DavidO (May 3, 2010)

Thanks to both of you. In the meantime I've also found an option or two but they all require a U.K. street address which I fortunately have.


----------



## jjinbritain (Feb 24, 2011)

mickthedig said:


> My wife drives on a US licence in the UK. She got insurance though Swinton.
> swinton.co.uk


How long has she be able to drive with insurance on a US license? I thought Americans only get 12 months to drive on their US license.


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

DavidO said:


> During three previous visits of several months in the UK (2003, 2004, 2006-7) I purchased UK-registered cars and had no trouble getting insurance through the former Norwich-Union (now Aviva... yuk!).
> 
> In fact I didn't even have a UK bank account but paid on a foreign credit card.
> 
> ...


Other queries on this forum suggest that it's not so easy now. There are workarounds: you can buy the car and insure it in a company name, although the premium may be higher. You can lease a car with insurance cover.

You are not eligible to take the practical (road) test for a UK licence until you have lived in the UK for six months. Indeed, that is true of all EU/EEA/Swiss countries and that is (I think) to prevent persons convicted of DUI from getting another licence elsewhere too easily. Any EU (but not a EEA or Swiss) licence must be honoured in every other EU country and need not be exchanged for a local one until it expires or at age 70. 

Anti money-laundering rules have recently been taken by many financial services firms to mean that foreigners cannot obtain credit or open accounts, etc. without proving status and residence. Since (unlike most EU countries) there is no registration of residence in the UK other than the electoral register (which non-EU citizens won't appear on anyway), proof is by bank statement, utility bill and passport with visa or entry stamp. Or EU/EEA/Swiss ID card.

Try contacting a UK insurance agent and let us know what happens. Remember that an agent works for you, not the insurer, so if there is a misstatement on the application that is not your fault the insurer can deny cover; or if the insurer pays can come back to you for reimbursement.

If you are insured by USAA (usually because you would be a former US military officer) they will issue you a UK policy through USAA Ltd. I don't know of other US firms that will do so now, but I understand AIG used to before they were nationalized by the US Government.


----------



## lalondon (Jun 20, 2013)

*David, UK insurance*



DavidO said:


> Thanks to both of you. In the meantime I've also found an option or two but they all require a U.K. street address which I fortunately have.



David, you mentioned you found an option - can you share what worked for you? As a US Citizen, trying to get UK insurance on a car purchased in UK, and have a UK residential address.

Thanks-


----------



## skaaght (Oct 13, 2014)

*USAA rates*



Punktlich2 said:


> Other queries on this forum suggest that it's not so easy now. There are workarounds: you can buy the car and insure it in a company name, although the premium may be higher. You can lease a car with insurance cover.
> 
> You are not eligible to take the practical (road) test for a UK licence until you have lived in the UK for six months. Indeed, that is true of all EU/EEA/Swiss countries and that is (I think) to prevent persons convicted of DUI from getting another licence elsewhere too easily. Any EU (but not a EEA or Swiss) licence must be honoured in every other EU country and need not be exchanged for a local one until it expires or at age 70.
> 
> ...


Out of curiousity, what was the annual rate you got quoted by USAA (and for which car)? I've just obtained my UK license and insurance is coming up at least £1,400 pounds for a (hypothetical) car. I had USAA for 18 years with no claims, so thinking even if they doubled/tripled my US rate it would be cheaper.


----------



## jgwagner4 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am using USAA while residing in the UK. I am paying in dollars (not pounds). We are paying around $500 per year for liability (minimum insurance) on a 2008 Renault Grand Modus (small 4-door hatchback). I also recently had them quote me for a 2008 Landrover Discovery with full coverage ($500 deductible) and they came back with an additional $950 per year. Of course this would give me a 2nd car discount.

These rates were much less expensive than anything I could find on the economy.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

This thread is many years old, perhaps start a new one..


----------



## HelenCanada (Nov 28, 2014)

DavidO said:


> Thanks to both of you. In the meantime I've also found an option or two but they all require a U.K. street address which I fortunately have.


Where did you find yours ... I'm looking to!!


----------

